# Have you owned a reptile for 10+ years?



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

Thought this would be interesting... a 'reptile is for life' so lets see how many of us have owned a reptile for over 10 years.. :whistling2:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, I have 3 corn snakes that I have owned for 10+ years currently. I also have snakes that I did own for 10+ years at the time of their death.


----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

i havnt been keeping reps for that long lol .. but iv never sold one of mine... and never will unless i have no choice ie kicked out even then they'd be given to someone free that knows what their doing : victory:


----------



## Akua_Ko_Nalu (Feb 15, 2007)

Yup, I have a couple of Ball Pythons I've kept for 10 years since they were hatchlings, and I also lost a Carpet Python not long ago due to age, he was 17, I got him at 5.


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

I've put no. I only started keeping reps 3 yrs ago though :lol2:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

nope, i have been keeping reps about 3 or 4 years now, i have a snake that is 11 years old, but i only got him last year, but he is staying for life, no doubt about that! 

i have sold a few of my snakes, but that was due to them not eating, or selling them on as i didnt want them at the time, but couldnt really say no due to conditions they were in. 

i think its quite sad, you see millions and millions of hatchlings each year, but you dont see half the amount of adults, what happens to them? thats the question that worries me.


----------



## Aquilus (Feb 22, 2007)

If you're attempting to gauge the proportion of keepers who keep their reptiles for life, a better question might be "What percentage of all reptiles that you've ever owned do you still have, excluding deaths?' with 0%-20%, 20%-40% ... 80%-100% as options.

I've only had my eldest for four years, but would answer 100%, since I'm a firm believer in any animal you keep being a long-term commitment. However, I know others in the hobby who buy new animals, sell existing ones, and otherwise trade parts of their collection quite frequently.

I'm sure we'd all agree that the prime concern should be that the animals we keep are well cared for. If frequently changing a collection helps prevent boredom on the part of a keeper, and sends the animal on to a good home, then I see that as being more preferable than keeping an unwanted animal for years and possibly letting their welfare suffer.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

my eldest died this year in feb at a ripe old age of 10 
well she had to be put to sleep, she had kidney faliure


----------



## samroyal2 (Oct 8, 2006)

havent owned snakes for long had my royals 2 years now form hatchlings but will have them to they die and that applies to all my animals. They were brought with the sole intention of keeping for life.

of course excluding any breeding plans of which the offspring would go but not the parents.


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

I've had one of my Southern Painted Turtles for over 15 years now.


----------



## alnessman (Mar 8, 2008)

yep had the wife 25 years :whistling2:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

23 years this aug 
p xx


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

oops i voted yes but i didnt read the question correctly. I started keeping reps over 10 years ago and i had one die on me of old age about three years ago.

Marina


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

Had my first two snakes for life and will keep the current collection until they perish


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

yeah I had my corn (first snake) 10 years before she died (was adult when I got her, no idea on age), I currently have a 12 y/o royal here which was my 2nd snake which I've had for 11years and 11 months I've also kept a rescue hybrid ratsnake until it died at around 13/14 (at a guess) which I had for around 9 years.


----------



## bluerain (Jun 7, 2008)

Yes! My two childrens pythons are 15plus now.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Adult male cali died at 17. I owned him since he was 6. Knew of him from hatchling.


----------



## Bmolle (Feb 1, 2008)

only started to keep reps in feb:2thumb:


----------



## Robbie (Dec 4, 2006)

Bmolle said:


> only started to keep reps in feb:2thumb:


LOL Welcome to the obsession!


----------



## tinkrebel (Dec 29, 2007)

I've been keeping reptiles for over 15 years, and have a female royal who is 13+, I don't know her exact age because I don't know how old she was when I brought her.


----------



## SamH (Aug 25, 2007)

alnessman said:


> yep had the wife 25 years :whistling2:





Aquilus said:


> If you're attempting to gauge the proportion of keepers who keep their reptiles for life, a better question might be "What percentage of all reptiles that you've ever owned do you still have, excluding deaths?' with 0%-20%, 20%-40% ... 80%-100% as options.
> 
> 
> > Yeah that would have made more sence. I'd say about 75% of reptile keepers on here (inc myself) have been in the hobby for less than 5 years so obviously they can only answer 'no' for the poll.
> ...


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I started in the mid-seventies, then stopped in the late eighties..(Got married.... Be warned you single guys)..... Then Jr got into it and wanted a snake, and of course his mother said...'get him a snake' (there is a god......thank you)..... So we started.... Again....... But this time the choice is fantastic...... I got snakes I only seen in books, in my LOON pants and BUDGIE jacket days.... (go ask your dad,. LOL).... The internet to talk crap in the middle of the night.......God your in gods pocket right now.
In my day we didn't have paedophiles......We had to buy our own sweets..... 
Anyway I voted Yes......


----------



## boywonder (Mar 10, 2008)

my oldest leo is almost 10 now, no way i'd sell him even though he's just a normal, i have sold geckos on after a few months though, only to good homes though


----------



## owlbassboy (Jun 26, 2008)

had to click no as i have only had my royals for 2weeks and i had a collection for a couple of years in the past til my mum took a head stagger and either they went or i went.


----------



## slither61 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi all,

I will answer yes to this question.

slither61 :snake::snake::snake::snake:


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Can't answer yes as I've not had reps 10 years. But my first is still here and going strong!


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes...my first snake, a corn snake


----------



## Graham (Jan 27, 2007)

> "What percentage of all reptiles that you've ever owned do you still have, excluding deaths?''


Excluding deaths, and those rehomers that I've taken on temporarily knowing that they would be going to permanent homes, 100%.

I would never take on any animal that I wasn't going to keep for life otherwise, the concept of getting an animal in the knowledge that it might be sold or swapped at a future date is something I just don't understand.


----------



## Bernie (Mar 4, 2007)

Had my RES for 18 years (this year, in June), not entirely sure how old she is, maybe 20yrs? Had my lizard a good few years too, until his kidneys failed. Snakes - most likely around 3 years and will keep them all until they die. I get way too attached to sell them!


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

I have been keeping reps for 7 years now. I started with a corn and now have a variety of others with more coming soon!!!
I adore them :flrt:


----------



## Robk (Feb 3, 2008)

Still got my first corn snake he is 17 years old now.

Rob


----------



## captaincarot (Mar 20, 2008)

excluding deaths i've got 100% of the animals. i've ever owned.

with the exception of 1 dog, that my ex wife got when we got divorced.
i do miss that dog.


----------

